# 113 Acre Farm For Rent N. Carolina



## Mary Cody (Jan 5, 2007)

Horse, Cattle, or Hay. 113 ac farm for lease. 4br, 3ba Brick home, Large barn for hay storage or Horses. 100 acres of fescue hay field, 3 ponds, deer galore! 2500/mo. 30 miles east of Charlotte, New Salem areal.. Pictures upon request, call 704-272-9014 or email [email protected]


----------



## ChasingDreams (Apr 8, 2006)

Is this price firm?


----------



## cbarj (Sep 26, 2007)

MAN! I wish I were in a position to take you up on this offer!


----------



## Mary Cody (Jan 5, 2007)

The price is negotiable. There is work yet to be done. Fencing, mowing, etc. can work out free rent for a month or two in exchange for work..


----------



## cbarj (Sep 26, 2007)

Are you renting until you decide whether or not to sell or is this a permanent rental property?


----------



## Mary Cody (Jan 5, 2007)

Permanent rental.. Really want someone to use it as it should be for horse/cattle hay.


----------

